# Bonzai's First Show Puppy Cut *Finished!*



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I finished her haircut last night and now it's a traditional AKC puppy cut, not a Scandi, but a good starting point for her to grow into either.

For those that asked in the other thread, I WILL someday compete with her, but not until I've mastered the Kalstone book (for the most part, some styles, like the Dutch, I just could never put her through... just my personal taste!)

Squeal! I am SUPER proud of my first attempt, I hope it's correct!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Awe she looks fantastic. I love her hind angulation - not over angulated! Yah!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She looks amazing to me!!  I think that's an excellent Puppy Cut. I love it! Good work.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

She does look great and is already standing like a pro!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

She looks aswsome...of course my "eye" is not one of a professional..but I think you did a superb job.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

Great job! Not that I know what to look for, but I think he looks awesome and sooooooo cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You did do a great job and she is a really pretty girl! I would just tidy up the tail and she will be darned near perfect. She indeed has lovely angulation and really pretty feet.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She looks amazing! Structure and groom.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You did a really nice job. I do love the Scandi BUT I do know it is a tall order esp. in competition. I would love to see somebody do a Euro T-Clip & I would love to see a Desi as well in competiton.

I am working on my 1st German but that was easy to put him in since his ears were already shaved when I got him from Rescue. My Pup is in a Japanese Style & I am loving that style on her. Although her puppy coat has started to go very early & she now has 3 fairly large holes in her coat & thining in the hock area. Oh, well it will grow out.


----------

